# Skink ID - Eulamprus heatwolei?



## Mario89 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hello,

is this Eulamprus heatwolei?
Found in the Blue Mountains (NSW) in November 2009.

Thanks in advance and best regards,
Mario


----------



## eipper (Dec 27, 2012)

Quoyii


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Dec 27, 2012)

Agreed.


----------



## Mario89 (Dec 27, 2012)

Thank you very much for your replies. I´m happy to know, that the correct species is _Eulamprus quoyii_! At least I had the right genus 
Regards, Mario


----------

